# Ask Staticnz anything.



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I am frankly terrified by this idea. What if I'm not cool? What if nobody likes me!? Has my argumentative style ruined my likability?

*breathes heavily into paper bag*

The nausea will resolve soon. Ok. Steady...steady...the world will stop spinning momentarily...

Shoot.

(apologies to Ask Don Anything for the direct competition)


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

What if I told you I was offended by your kitty pic.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I might postulate that this is a statement and not a question. Then we might go out for a fabulous steak dinner and I would wow you with my tales of high adventure.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you ever been in a band?

What was the best/worst thing about living in Japan?

In your opinion what was the most interesting place in Japan you visited?

How many instruments do you play and which ones?

I have several more questions I could ask but that'll do for now.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

You had me at postulate.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Have you ever been in a band?


When I was in high school, I was in a band called 'Internal Illusion' (which was just me and my friend). We made awesome songs like 'We're All Gunna Die' (which was psychedelic reggae), and 'Burn Every Supermarket' (cos I worked at the supermarket and hated it).

I contributed growls/screams/death rattles to my friend's doom metal project 'Doom To Solitude'. He had SEVERE SA, and eventually I never heard from him again. He was like a 40 yo virgin who lived with his parents. But his doom metal was awesome. He must be 45+ by now. I wonder what happened to that guy. Is he still alive? Did he ever get laid? :-(

After that I went solo for ages. But when I lived near Tokyo I joined a heavy metal band on bass(death, black, doom, all the good stuff). We covered the Game Of Thrones theme-song, and some other metal tunes, and played in a packed venue in Tokyo. And came fourth in a competition.

Then I moved back to New Zealand (where I live now) thus sadly quitting the band. I made a metal band here, but recently the guitarist had a baby and everyone is lazy...so we've split up. No projects now (except working with my folk-y acoustic-y friend).



> What was the best/worst thing about living in Japan?


Best - the incredible kindness and politeness of Japanese people. It's a cultural thing. But they are so concerned for your needs. In shops they are so polite, and never rude. Customer service in New Zealand sucks compared to Japan. Can only imagine the horror of America lol.

Worst - constantly feeling like a freak and an exhibit and an outsider. More evidence when you live there, than when you visit. People constantly praising you for being able to use chopsticks and say 'konnichiwa', but feeling no credit when you get really good at Japanese. They treat you like a novelty, always. Alienating!



> In your opinion what was the most interesting place in Japan you visited?


Definitely Yamadera (lit. 'mountain temple'). It was so beautiful I thought I would die.

It's not well known at all, but above a small town there are 30 or so temples in the hills. You reach them by walking on a path surrounded by tall, epic trees. Eventually you can see the entire valley stretch out before you. Should be more famous.

http://www.japan-guide.com/e/e7940.html

The page doesn't do it justice to real life.



> How many instruments do you play and which ones?


As a child I played piano and violin and got pretty good. But I quit them to be 'cool', and started drums. (I regret quitting piano...it's quite useful for a musician)

I played drums for a year, then picked up guitar. I didn't practice much and it wasn't till my early 20s I learned how much I love them.

Also self taught at bass. And I can sing.



> I have several more questions I could ask but that'll do for now.


Thanks for the questions! :laugh:


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yay, an ask Staticnz thread.

1. Out of curiosity, do you like any non-white ethnicity? Or none?
2. Is there anything you won't answer to?
3. What if I told you your kitty pic is triggering my kleptomaniac symptoms?
4. How do you deal with an intense situation such as high emotions or emergencies?
5. Have you been a Kiwi all your life?

Thanks for answering any or all questions.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

How come to seldom quote people when replying to them in threads? 
Now onto my real questions.

1.) How many cats do you own?
2.) Do you consider yourself, kawaii?
3.) Are you a white-knight liberal or a bleeding-heart liberal? (perhaps both?)
4.) Do you play the vidya? (Video games)
5.) What...is your job?
6.) What is your dream job? (If you aren't already working it, lol.)
7.) Are you lazy or hardworking?
8.) What does your ideal women look like/is like?
9.) What is your view on female soldiers/firefighters/etc...?
10.) Do you think I asked you too many questions in this one post?


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Have you ever reencountered the woman who you asked what her country of origin is? If yes, how'd it go? If not, what would you say to her if you saw her again?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

How did you get a girlfriend?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I come here because I'm quite socially isolated and lonely - why do you think you do?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> Yay, an ask Staticnz thread.


I had never imagined somebody might celebrate such a thing. But each to their own!! 



> 1. Out of curiosity, do you like any non-white ethnicity? Or none?


Hmm don't get the question. Did I seem like I don't like non-white people?

I tried to date Japanese girls but it failed. I dated two different girls but I didn't have any spark and it was awkward and failed.

Tried to ask out another Japanese girl, but she had started going out with my friend (which was annoying, because he said I should ask her out, only to ask her out first...grrrr!!!).

Somehow I ended up with a slightly psychotic girl from Texas. So I failed at not being with a white person. Current GF is white too. I did wonder whether I have some weird racial bias in dating I haven't noticed. Oh no, I might be secret racist. :frown2:



> 2. Is there anything you won't answer to?


My PIN number. The passwords I use on websites and so forth.

Besides that nahhhh go crazy! Open book!



> 3. What if I told you your kitty pic is triggering my kleptomaniac symptoms?


I would say...

:surprise:

Oh no! Would you like me to change it? I'm sorry!



> 4. How do you deal with an intense situation such as high emotions or emergencies?


Depends what kind of emergency you mean?

With high emotions normally I just go numb and become unresponsive and blank, and start talking in single syllable words.

With high stress I grit my teeth and just get through it.



> 5. Have you been a Kiwi all your life?


From the day the sperm hit the ovum and seeded this world with my presence, my kiwi-ness level was 100%. To the great shame of the land of my heart...Amerrrriccaaaaaaaa.



> Thanks for answering any or all questions.


Anytime!! (except after 3am cos I might finally be asleep. You could always shoot me an email if you have a burning desire to know more)


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

iCod said:


> How come to seldom quote people when replying to them in threads?


I often post on SAS on the go, due to my job. So I'm in a café or around town or walking up stairs, using my iPhone and potentially getting hit by a bus in the process.

The quote function is really awkward to use on the phone so I often skip quoting unless I'm on the computer. It takes ages to quote long replies well on mobile device. Grr. On PC right now so quoting is easier.

Now onto my real questions.



> 1.) How many cats do you own?


None. I had a cat a few years ago named Autumn. She was being looked after in New Zealand when I was in Japan. One day her legs went paralyzed because she had a heart murmur. They had to put her down. My baby. My baby Autumn is dead. :crying:

Been living with my parents for 4-5 months, and the cat in my profile pic is Leo, who I hang out with everyday. My folk's cat. But he's an evil prick and attacked me in bed last night. I fended him off with my kindle.



> 2.) Do you consider yourself, kawaii?


Fack no. Kawaii guys are all fashionable and I hate fashion. And I don't care about styling my hair or looking all sexy. I prefer to look like a slob.



> 3.) Are you a white-knight liberal or a bleeding-heart liberal? (perhaps both?)


I heavily dislike 'white-knight' as a term. I only heard about it about two months ago when Gojira called me one, and I was like...wtf is that!?!? And had to look it up.

I think it feeds the narrative men only want women for sex. I think that's bad. So I reject that.

I like bleeding-heart cos it conjures an image of a hippy on the ground crying and bloodied...screaming...WHYYYY. WHYYY WHAT OF THE CHILDRENNNNNN. I love that.



> 4.) Do you play the vidya? (Video games)


Yes, since my youth, playing this beast -










Crystal Quest...the Manhole, Dark Castle...the greatest games of all time.

But it was Final Fantasy 7 that was a revolution in my mind. I also was obsessed with Resident Evil. The PS1 changed my life. (another one, Half-Life 1...god I loved that game)

I still game to this day. True story.



> 5.) What...is your job?


Currently it is documents management for a New Zealand government department (I could tell you which, but I would have to murder you. Just straight up homicide. Sorry..policy). Yes, I am an evil bureaucrat working for the (erm...New Zealand) government.



> 6.) What is your dream job? (If you aren't already working it, lol.)


I don't associate work with dreams.

My dream is to make music and be really popular and cool and productive. My job is...to make money...and do something boring just to make money...because...money.

So my dream job would be like, really, really, really highly paid data entry guy. Like $500,000 a year for data entry.



> 7.) Are you lazy or hardworking?


I am really, really, really, really, really really really realllllllly fricken' LAZY. Just a LAZY SOD.

:frown2:



> 8.) What does your ideal women look like/is like?


Hmm. Primarily she is kind. A kind person. She must be nice. She can't be bigoted and intolerant or judgmental in a negative way. Understanding and empathetic to others.

In terms of looks, I'm highly flexible. I don't need a girl to be a super model, she can have many human flaws. I have flaws too and if a girl doesn't look superficially attractive, if we have a real connection as people that makes me attracted to her anyways.

But in a vacuum world where I pick and choose, I guess some hot sexy pornstar sex bomb. But if she was also a dumbass, it would never work. Unless the only thing we did was sex all the time. Then, ok...I'm not expecting anything deeper.



> 9.) What is your view on female soldiers/firefighters/etc...?


I have literally never thought about them. :surprise:

But I'm intrigued...what are they!????? Tell me more...



> 10.) Do you think I asked you too many questions in this one post?


Not at all...but maybe...hmm...17 + would be pushing it. :grin2:


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

How is NZ? I wonder.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

sio said:


> Have you ever reencountered the woman who you asked what her country of origin is? If yes, how'd it go? If not, what would you say to her if you saw her again?


Nope I never saw her again. That dark time in my life still haunts me, but SAS helped me through.

:crying:

Today I would say to her..."ahh very interesting. So...what is your _ethnicity_"? Cos SAS told me that would be better.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> How did you get a girlfriend?


My previous two girlfriends I met through chance. We just happened to meet and just happened to hit it off.

My current GF, we met after chatting on OkCupid. We had a nice chat. She seemed cool but extremely unresponsive. Very enthusiastic and nice when she ACTUALLY replied, but half the time I was impatiently hanging there like...this girl just never fricken' replies. :mum(it sometimes took her two full days to reply to me!!! I had to actively MAKE myself not get annoyed lol)

So I asked to meet up, and we decided to. When she walked in the door she smiled at me and looked happy, and I smiled at her. And it wasn't love at first sight, but we both realized we just were the people we said we were.

I looked like how she thought I would, she look like how I thought she would. A lot of the time people lie a lot huh?

Got to chatting, things went really well. And here we are. She is still a slow replier and doesn't like to have big conversations on messaging. But I've learned that's just her personality, it wasn't any slight on me.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

don said:


> I come here because I'm quite socially isolated and lonely - why do you think you do?


I am a horribly fake and bad person, because I don't actually have SA. Or anxiety in particular. For this I am often branded a 'normie'.

However, when I was a teen I had a complete mental breakdown and cried continuously for two weeks. My parents got concerned, so I went to the doctor and got diagnosed with depression. From then on I took medication. I've been on everything. Zoloft, citalopram, fluoxetine, the works. If I don't take it, I become emotionally unstable and very sensitive. I cry at things suddenly and have extended periods of sadness. My motivation dries up and I just feel miserable.

I had regular bad and serious depression spells. I joined SAS because I had become suicidal after breaking up with my ex. I came on here and spoke constantly about killing myself. I think I just wanted to talk to people who could relate to my pain, and depression.org looked crappy (the site design), and this forum much more lively, so I joined here.

My depression has improved somewhat. But I stuck around. Cos I like this place and I like the people. So long as they are willing to have a 'normie' around who can also relate to feeling miserable and emo and wanting to die. :frown2:


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Can you offer a brief summery of your political and religious or philosophical views?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

rdrr said:


> How is NZ? I wonder.


Appropo with your Simpson profile pic:


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

JohnDoe26 said:


> Can you offer a brief summery of your political and religious or philosophical views?


Hmm. I'd say a non-radical uber-liberal/progressive.

Pro progressive tax rates, pro welfare state, anti-war, anti-gun ownership (outside of sports), pro busting up corporatocracy.

But also not a moral relativist. I don't believe certain cultural/social/political practices are equal, such as female genital mutilation in Islam versus some less bad Christian practice...but that this ALSO applies to the west's interests. So Israel bombing civilians is not superior just cos Israel does it. That would be moral relativism. This leads to certain cultures becoming imperialists.

Ban all the bad stuff Saudi Arabia does. AND the bad stuff Israel does. Just get rid of ALL THE BAD STUFF. That's my philosophy.

Life/death wise. There's no point to life, we will all die and become worm food, so make the most of it now. The best thing you can contribute is to help somebody's life become better/happier. Why be alive just to make it worse, if this is all there is?

There is no God (probably). We'll all die. We'll all be forgotten completely. Happy philosophy eh?

Thanks for asking heh.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Staticnz said:


> I am a horribly fake and bad person, because *I don't actually have SA. Or anxiety in particular. For this I am often branded a 'normie'.*
> 
> However, when I was a teen I had a complete mental breakdown and cried continuously for two weeks. My parents got concerned, so I went to the doctor and got diagnosed with depression. From then on I took medication. I've been on everything. Zoloft, citalopram, fluoxetine, the works. If I don't take it, I become emotionally unstable and very sensitive. I cry at things suddenly and have extended periods of sadness. My motivation dries up and I just feel miserable.
> 
> ...


Yes I remember you mentioning before that you don't have anxiety issues. But that you have depression.

"Normie" is a very silly expression as far as I'm concerned. I'm sure if many of the people on this site met me in person they would think I am too. I never stop talking for one thing. But looks can be very deceiving - and many of our issues are not visible to the naked eye.

I have no interest in what they would think of me - I am unfortunately all too aware of my anxiety issues and other mental health problems.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes...and maybe all your talking would be nervous energy and anxiety, not confidence? Even for non-generally-anxious people, this can often be the case.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

favorite @peace song?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

TheOLDPrince said:


> favorite @peace song?


What is this "peace" you speak of? Is this a hippy sippy happy go lucky sappy mcpappy bunch of hippies with mandolins?

Any recommendation wif dem?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

a bumpity


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Any plans for Halloween?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

sio said:


> Any plans for Halloween?


Yes my plan is to remember what date Halloween is...

*googles*

Ahhh October 31st.

Oh my goddd are we ALREADY talking about this!?!?!?!?

:surprise:


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

1. Are you aware you intelligent?

2. Why do you think you are intelligent?

3. If you could be any animal what would it be and why?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

What do you do for a living?


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Staticnz said:


> I am frankly terrified by this idea. What if I'm not cool? What if nobody likes me!? Has my argumentative style ruined my likability?
> 
> *breathes heavily into paper bag*
> 
> ...


How would you feel if you woke up in the middle of the night and all your toes were flying around the room, singing the "ABC's"?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Euthymia said:


> 1. Are you aware you intelligent?


I am not sure about that. I have always been told by people how smart I am but sometimes it has felt like a conspiracy to both prevent me from succeeding in life, and make me feel like a failure.

Oh...I did badly at this test. Don't worry! You are really so intelligent though you'll do better next time! Oh ok. I won't study then.

I didn't get a job. But you are so 'intelligent'. Don't worry about it!

Ok. I'll give up trying.

Oh look. I failed at life. What happened? You seem so intelligent! You failed your potential! *everybody shakes head and points*

I think I'd prefer to be dumb and people expect me to get smarter some day, but coast through life with low expectations.



> 2. Why do you think you are intelligent?


I do believe it was them magic beans I wot done bought from dat donkey pusher.



> 3. If you could be any animal what would it be and why?


A human.

...

See what I didn't? Huh? Eh? *elbows you in the ribs annoyingly*


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Wizard Lizard said:


> What do you do for a living?


I have coasted around numerous government departments doing all sorts of odd jobs. I taught English in Japan for almost four years, and now I'm back on the government teat! Sucking out that government juice!

Currently contemplating heading into elementary school teaching. Would need to study for a year. Hmm what to do.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

lonerroom said:


> How would you feel if you woke up in the middle of the night and all your toes were flying around the room, singing the "ABC's"?


Extremely proud of my toes.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

@Staticnz would you be down to hang out with me at work sometime? I'm surrounded by firearms and all kinds of destructive devices, all the dudes here are armed, hell I'm armed too. We'll go shoot a car or something and get In N Out afterwards, It'll be great


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Staticnz said:


> What is this "peace" you speak of? Is this a hippy sippy happy go lucky sappy mcpappy bunch of hippies with mandolins?
> 
> Any recommendation wif dem?


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1x0S6w8xpXcAigwZHeG22pDVZvtPfaXg

basically all i know from your country is atpeace and the all blacks 

do new zealanders have the same accent as australians?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> @*Staticnz* would you be down to hang out with me at work sometime? I'm surrounded by firearms and all kinds of destructive devices, all the dudes here are armed, hell I'm armed too. We'll go shoot a car or something and get In N Out afterwards, It'll be great


I am considering this. However only on the condition that we write angry manifestos first, hatefully condemning, in no specific order:

- Women
- Black people
- The Jews
- Muslims
- Alpha males
- The war on Christmas
- Those little things on the ends of shoelaces.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

TheOLDPrince said:


> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1x0S6w8xpXcAigwZHeG22pDVZvtPfaXg
> 
> basically all i know from your country is atpeace and the all blacks
> 
> do new zealanders have the same accent as australians?


That thing is a New Zealand thing!?!?! I am learning about my homeland. :surprise:

No our accents are slightly less grating and annoying than Australian people. But very wish-washy like we all have weak souls and can't decide who we really are.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Staticnz said:


> That thing is a New Zealand thing!?!?! I am learning about my homeland. :surprise:
> 
> *No our accents are slightly less grating and annoying than Australian people.* But very wish-washy like we all have weak souls and can't decide who we really are.


Oh dear you're so naughty.

But when I think about it you're probably right. The NZ accent is slightly less grating. Two of the best friends I've ever had came over from New Zealand. They're often lovely people.

I don't actually have a question - it's still very early here you know. I'll think of something very soon


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Not gonna lie, y'all New Zealanders and Australians sound the same to me 



Staticnz said:


> I am considering this. However only on the condition that we write angry manifestos first, hatefully condemning, in no specific order:
> 
> - Women
> - Black people
> ...


Writing is so boring tho, btw I meant a scrap junk car that's kept for target practice not some random dudes car lol. That'd be straight up rude.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

don said:


> Oh dear you're so naughty.
> 
> But when I think about it you're probably right. The NZ accent is slightly less grating. Two of the best friends I've ever had came over from New Zealand. They're often lovely people.
> 
> I don't actually have a question - it's still very early here you know. I'll think of something very soon


Yes Australian accents can be significantly harsher and more nasally.

However New Zealand accents are a bit like South African accents without the nice interesting twang.

Like we dropped the interesting bits and now it's just some weird vanilla nothingness lol.

Sometimes out in the world I hear a New Zealander next to someone else and I'm like...my god...... we sound that like....THAT!?!? :mum


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Writing is so boring tho, btw I meant a scrap junk car that's kept for target practice not some random dudes car lol. That'd be straight up rude.


It would depend on what they were wearing. i.e., whether they were asking for it or not.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> *Not gonna lie, y'all New Zealanders and Australians sound the same to me *
> .


Yeah the differences are fairly subtle.

One thing we used to do when I was younger (Ok I still do it) - is to get girls or women to say "6" - it sounds like "sex" when a New Zealander says it.

It's sort of disturbing that I would still get a kick out of that isn't it? But it's just the kind of guy I am.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Hahah. Also I would say rural or southern New Zealanders sound closer to Australians. A really 'blokey down-home' farmer type sounds a lot more like an Australian.

Urban New Zealanders sound more like a form of vanilla mush...if it were an accent...


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Would you ever buy/own a firearm? If so, what type of weapon would you consider purchasing and if not, how come? 

And the biggie, what is your view on the American War on Drugs?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

iCod said:


> Would you ever buy/own a firearm? If so, what type of weapon would you consider purchasing and if not, how come?


Hmm interesting question.

There is actually a gun shop down the road. For reals. It's called 'Gun City'. I was chatting with my dad about it yesterday, and I could easily get a gun. I'm sane and have no criminal record. I'm sure I could pass the training course etc.

My girlfriend's dad HAS a gun. Apparently. I don't know why. He just sort of, keeps it in his house.

I thought maybe I could buy a gun. Like a handgun. And then hangout with my girlfriend's dad and his gun, and just have a gun party.

And I could scratch my balls with it. Cos this is a safe country so I have no idea why the fack I would have a gun lol.

Or I could get me a nice big rifle and find a sheep and shoot it in the face. Right IN THE FACE. :smile2:



> And the biggie, what is your view on the American War on Drugs?


A horrible, terrible unmitigated disaster. Human tragedy of extreme and epic proportions and the driver of the industrial prisons complex.

I turned into a Ron Paulian on this issue. Legalize it. Legalize it all...everything. Including heroin, and regulate it closely. It's not worth this price. Not at ALL.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Staticnz said:


> I have coasted around numerous government departments doing all sorts of odd jobs. I taught English in Japan for almost four years, and now I'm back on the government teat! Sucking out that government juice!
> 
> Currently contemplating heading into elementary school teaching. Would need to study for a year. Hmm what to do.


What does government juice taste like? I'm guessing bureaucracy and corruption.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

The government juice tastes like the tears of right-wingers. A little bit salty, but each drop is satisfying.


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Staticnz said:


> The government juice tastes like the tears of right-wingers. A little bit salty, but each drop is satisfying.


Sounds pretty good honestly. I'd expect it to be saltier though.

I forgot to ask, what was it like teaching in Japan?

Did you enjoy it?

What were the children like?

What were the people in general like?

Did you learn any nipponese?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Wizard Lizard said:


> I forgot to ask, what was it like teaching in Japan?


Really good! Learnt a lot and Japanese people are kind and wonderful.

The kids were really funny and cool. Elementary school kids are hilarious and junior high and high school kids were a lot more shy.



> Did you enjoy it?


Yes! I recommend it!



> What were the children like?


Woops I should have read ahead in your questions cos I already sorta answered that without checking...

They wuz awesome!



> What were the people in general like?


Really kind, especially in stores. Custom service in other countries sucks! Very very kind people.



> Did you learn any nipponese?


*nihongo

Chotto dake...chotto dake.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

@*Staticnz* 
If you were to assume control as the president of the United States (and by this I mean absolute control of the country, a dictator if you will) what is the first thing you would do?

Do you like living in New Zealand? What's it like? Australia without all the man eating spiders and alligators?

How did your SA affect your teaching career in Japan? (I'd imagine it'd be hard in general to be teaching in a completely foreign and different culture and environment. Add SA to the mix, yikes.)

What is your view on standardized testing in public schools? (Mainly American.) Waste of time and resources? What are your views on CommonCore?

How is life for you? Treating you well, bad, indifferent?

Are you good at that guitar?

Can I give you a cyber hug?


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Staticnz said:


> Really good! Learnt a lot and Japanese people are kind and wonderful.
> 
> The kids were really funny and cool. Elementary school kids are hilarious and junior high and high school kids were a lot more shy.
> 
> ...


That does sound pretty cool, what are the qualifications you need to be able to get the job? Do you need to have at least a basic understanding of Japanese?


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

have you always been such a dirty hippie liberal or did you do too many marijuanas at one of them rock concerts and now you hate freedom


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Do you have a New Zealand accent? 
Have you ever tried yoga? 
Which is your favourite board game ?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

iCod said:


> @*Staticnz*
> If you were to assume control as the president of the United States (and by this I mean absolute control of the country, a dictator if you will) what is the first thing you would do?


I'd do the same thing as my girlfriend, it was a really good idea.

She said if she became Prime Minister she would have all men banned from parliament. So they wouldn't be allowed in the building anymore or be allowed to be politicians.

That's a great idea, I'd do that. Men, you tried to be good at leading. You failed so it's the women's turn. Get out.



> Do you like living in New Zealand? What's it like? Australia without all the man eating spiders and alligators?[/.quote]
> 
> It's not too bad. I live in Wellington. Lots of nice food. Good people and there's always things going on, it's quite lively. But it's also the windiest city in the world (it's in the Guinness book of world records), and it rains a lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Wizard Lizard said:


> That does sound pretty cool, what are the qualifications you need to be able to get the job? Do you need to have at least a basic understanding of Japanese?


You don't need any ability in Japanese, but it certainly helps. It is a big plus in the interview. When you get to Japan tho people might help you, or you might become isolated. Japanese was very useful in stores and so forth, or in bars chatting with the locals. It makes you feel a bit less isolated but people will still treat you like a freak, overall.

You need a university degree of any kind. BA, Bmus, doctorate...whatevers! Just any of them.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> have you always been such a dirty hippie liberal or did you do too many marijuanas at one of them rock concerts and now you hate freedom


I was stoned everyday non-stop from the ages of 15-21. However due to my depression (and some anxiety) being stoned become a miserable experience of total sadness and misery and unhappiness and social isolation and suckiness. Overanalysing everything, feeling overheated and my eyes hurting and dry mouth, overly anxious, incapable of communication, slow brain function, being self conscious.

When I was 21 I quit marijuana outright and have never smoked since and I never will again. I am just miserable when I'm stoned.

But...weed made music AWESOME. Especially bass lines, were so fat and beautiful. Like aural porn. And the munchies were nice. The only two things I enjoyed about smoking weed. I can't be near people when I'm stoned. Like, anywhere near them.

No I was indoctrinated into the liberal cause by The Young Turks on youtube during the Iraq war etc, and all the terrible stuff Bush did. I wasn't that political until after 9/11, like a lot of people.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

karenw said:


> How did your gig go?


Funny people remember that! lol

It went pretty good. The guitarist invited nobody so I got annoyed at him. None of the people I invited showed up. So the audience was a few random people and the drummer's friends.

But it went really well! I recorded it and can upload it to my website or something. It sounded pretty good!!

However soon after the guitarist had a baby and dropped out of the band, and the drummer is really lazy and unreliable. So band is dead. I am full of sad.

:crying:


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

dune87 said:


> Do you have a New Zealand accent?


Actually due to watching/listening to way too much American media, people constantly tell me I sound American. People always ask me if I'm from America, all the time. It's rather irritating but I deal with it hah.

But when I was in Japan I hung out with Americans and Canadians and they made fun of my 'New Zealand accent'. Then I hung around a bunch of New Zealanders, and they asked me if I was American! Go figure!



> Have you ever tried yoga?


I did ONCE in my life. It was a very weird experience because the trainer was a fully white guy...but he spoke in a THICK Indian accent. Like super strong. So there was cognitive dissonance there.

Also it hurt me, cos I'm lazy.



> Which is your favourite board game ?


I always enjoyed Monopoly (I know I know lame). It just brings out the inner hateful capitalist in me.

When I was a kid I played HERO QUEST. It was AWESOME. And I painted all the figurines. Legendary game!










Nowadays I just play Chess. I luvvvvvvv Chess. (I'm O.K. at it)


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Staticnz said:


> Actually due to watching/listening to way too much American media, people constantly tell me I sound American. People always ask me if I'm from America, all the time. It's rather irritating but I deal with it hah.
> 
> But when I was in Japan I hung out with Americans and Canadians and they made fun of my 'New Zealand accent'. Then I hung around a bunch of New Zealanders, and they asked me if I was American! Go figure!
> 
> ...


I only know for sure that NZ accent is adorable. I'm in love with this NZ actor who played Murray in flight of the conchords.. Googling him right now... Found it, Rhys Darby.

Maybe this white guy with the indian accent was a true New age guy. I'd love to watch this. I asked you about the yoga because I had a mental leap. Some weeks ago I did this yoga video for beginners on youtube with two NZ instructors.

Is that your cat actually in your avatar? If yes, what is it doing in there? It looks as if it's plotting some revenge against you.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

What makes you an open book? No shame? Not that I'm shaming ya or anything. I would like to be an open book.

And in that case, what did you have for breakfast this morning?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

What shaped your world views?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> What makes you an open book? No shame? Not that I'm shaming ya or anything. I would like to be an open book.
> 
> And in that case, what did you have for breakfast this morning?


Basically, I will die one day and disappear into the void. Being a very tiny, insignificant being that is not important, and nobody will care, I have to desperately cling to some semblance of significance. This can be done by trying to pretend like I matter, by answering questions. It's a compensation for the fact I will die and disappear forever just like everybody else. I must cling to some illusion of mattering. So why not?

:serious:

I don't normally eat breakfast! I always feel too nauseous and tired in the morning, food makes me feel ill. I am the least morning person every born. I just drink a LOT of coffee until lunch time!


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

meepie said:


> What shaped your world views?


Most probably the online news and opinion show 'The Young Turks'. They got me REALLY into politics, particularly during their years covering the Iraq War under George W. Bush.

Their website is here: www.tytnetwork.com


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Staticnz said:


> Basically, I will die one day and disappear into the void. Being a very tiny, insignificant being that is not important, and nobody will care, I have to desperately cling to some semblance of significance. This can be done by trying to pretend like I matter, by answering questions. It's a compensation for the fact I will die and disappear forever just like everybody else. I must cling to some illusion of mattering. So why not?


I like this. Humility is a tough lesson to learn. Well, for some, anyway. Makes things easier doesn't it? I'd assume so. I guess that's a compliment in ways. You're not an attention *****, but have no problems with prostitutes...

Or do you?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> I like this. Humility is a tough lesson to learn. Well, for some, anyway. Makes things easier doesn't it? I'd assume so. I guess that's a compliment in ways. You're not an attention *****, but have no problems with prostitutes...
> 
> Or do you?


Whaaaa prositutes?? lol

Nah I've never been to a prostitute haha. Once when I was super lonely and drunk and was walking through the red light district though, I _almost _caved in and got one. I was RIGHT on the verge of doing it.

But then I realized I would have such self loathing and shame, the negatives would far outweigh the positives. Right choice cos I eventually got a girlfriend. That would have been bad...


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

What do you think of Hillary Clinton?


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

JohnDoe26 said:


> What do you think of Hillary Clinton?


I'm not a huge fan. Of course she will be better than any republicans, but she is basically just Obama 2.0, but with even more corporatism and sucking up to Wall Street.

She's not going to shake up the system. But she might do decent at the economy, like Obama has...barring a massive bubble burst and financial meltdown (we must be due again soon!).

I also think she will be more hawkish and aggressive than Obama overseas, so we might expect a couple more ground wars in the future.

Overall...she will be pretty much the status quo. I think maybe slightly more socially liberal than Obama, so she will be good for gays and trans people and women (hopefully). Not sure about her on immigration and all that stuff, or healthcare.

If you like Obama...I guess Hillary is for you.

I prefer change. GO BERNIE.


----------

